# ARE SCREAMER-PIPES LEGAL??



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Might be a silly question but ive been looking at screamers on YOUTUBE and have a few questions i need answered...

Q1: Are they legal?
Q2: Do they give you any performance gains?
Q3: Where can i get one?

cheers


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Q1 - Yes they are legal, how ever you must position the pipe in the correct place and be under the db rating. Legal in NZ if you do it right (muffler etc).
Q2 - Makes your ***** 4" bigger
Q3 - MaKe flanged pipe that comes off your external waste gates, done.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

Q1, who cares, they sound awsome.
Q2, ive not noticed any if there is it's minimal
Q3, e-bay..................


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not worth the hassle and makes you go nuts on a roadcar 
Enlarge your exhaust as above and gain some hp elsewhere


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

They sound the nuts mate! personaly I reckon it makes the drive a tad more enjoyable. As for legality side of things, firstly it is legal, secondly there are many other things that might be considered as illegal in a tuned GTR, such as de-cat exhaust for example, but it depends how law abiding you want to be. Incidently as it happens I got stopped earlier on by traffic cops and guess what, he went round the car and said "this car shouldnt be on the road and I'm seizing it" he made a big issue of the exhaust being very loud, number plate too small, semi slicks he wasn't too happy about and also the fact that the car according to him was too low. In the end I got away with a slap on my wrist :chuckle:
but yeah back to the point, I personally do like the screamers :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Sometimes when you scream a question, you catch attention sure, but it can make life difficult for everyone from then on. 

Just ask around quietly, is my advice.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Wouldnt this fall under the same issues as a decat, releasing pollution directly to atmosphere ?

Not that i care, just wondering, as they are not legal in many other countries?!?


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

we pay taxes to pollute so what the hell drive a skyline and lets enjoy our motoring and yes they sound awesome the bigger the hp the better they sound


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Rain said:


> Wouldnt this fall under the same issues as a decat, releasing pollution directly to atmosphere ?
> 
> Not that i care, just wondering, as they are not legal in many other countries?!?


Most Skylines were never sold in the UK so how much pollution they release is a somewhat muddy subject.

Of course if you have an early(ish) R32 then the requirement is not for 'excessive smoke'.

I can see the noise police complaining but that's no different to a loud exhaust.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

dont know if its legal or not but it sounds awesome.
i'll be fitting one when i go single turbo back end of summer. 

TIB


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

i was told that technically they are not legal because the gases do not pass through the catalytic coverter. Will.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

smallz said:


> i was told that technically they are not legal because the gases do not pass through the catalytic coverter. Will.


2 things though....

1) Who would be silly enough to go passed a cop car on full boost
2) They're sealed off until you come on boost so won't show up on an MOT

So I don't worry too much about my side exit one


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah you are right gambit. Was just informing the op, personally it wouldnt bother me. I have decat anyway. Thanks. Will.


----------

